# Single step knock down on a lightly swirled car.



## Patton55 (May 12, 2013)

Hi Mike,

Quick question I am doing a black 2011 Holden Astra this weekend. I have sighted the car and there is just light swirling to deal with. Can you suggest a one shot product to knock down the swirl and polish/seal in one step? Time will be of the essence so I wont have time for a multi pass scenario with my Flex XC 3401 VRG. I was thinking maybe Scholl S20 or S30?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Sad but honest truth is, from my experience, most the time a one-step product, even with a foam pad on black paint, especially SOFT black paint can leave a haze behind.

Scholl S30 is a Nano compound, no protection like a one-step cleaner/wax.

Scholl S20 is also a cutting compound and I don't see anywhere in their documentation that either of these products leaves behind any type of natural wax protection or synthetic sealant protection.

A true one-step cleaner/wax cleans, polishes AND protects, otherwise it's not a true one-step cleaner/wax.

As for some products to try?

Meguiar's M20 Polymer Sealant - Very light cleaning ability
Optimum G-P-S - Light cleaner/wax
Menzerna Sealing Wax - Very light cleaner/wax
Pinnacle XMT 360 - Light cleaner/wax
Meguiar's ColorX - Medium cleaner/wax

Be sure to use a very soft finishing pad if using a Flex 3401...


----------

